# Problema con fuente de alimentación de dvd



## darko (Jul 15, 2011)

Buenas tardes gurús de la electrónica, me dirijo hoy a vosotros por un problema con una fuente de alimentación de un DVD, el otro día un amigo me lo trajo, y me dijo a ver si podia arreglarlo, y como dato extra, me dijo que sus hijas mientras estaban viendo la tele a través del mismo, que saltaron chispas, al abrirle, lo primero que hice fue mirar la fuente de alimentación, uno de los fallos se veía al instante, el fusible estaba roto, estaba negro completamente el fusible, a pesar de ello comprobé la continuidad y confirmé que estaba roto, pero... me fijé más, dado que pensé... un fusible solamente no creo que cause tantas chispas como para que se lleguen a ver desde afuera, no tuve que seguir mirando por encima, y vi el integrado de la fuente de alimentación, que estaba literalmente reventado, le falta un trozo, literal, y aquí viene mi problema... ese integrado al igual que todos tiene una nomenclatura que ah... medio desaparecido con ese trozo que se ah perdido, eh buscado el trozo pero no lo eh encontrado, en el resto de ese integrado puedo adivinar algunos números y letras, algo así:

(algo que podría ser un ocho o un 3 o cualquier otro número con esa forma arriba) (algo que podria ser un nueve posiblemente dado que veo casi el rabito del mismo, pero que también podria ser un 8) y ahora un 1 y un 0

Eso es la primera fila la segunda:

TNY y a partir de la mitad de la Y se rompe.

Ultima fila:

O un 6 ó un 8.

Como último dato, os cuento que es un integrado de tipo de 8 patillas como puede ser un 741 pero, solo tiene 7, de esta manera:


/  /  /  /

/1/2/F/4

La F indica la patilla que no está. 

Espero que puedan ayudarme, porque no se me ocurre que integrado puede ser, lo dejo en vuestras manos grandes de la electrónica, desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2011)

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/139818/POWERINT/TNY278GTL.html



Saludos


----------



## darko (Jul 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/139818/POWERINT/TNY278GTL.html
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



cacho... se que es inapropiado... pero te quiero tío  muchas gracias, es que de fuentes de estas no controlo nada de nada


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 15, 2011)

estimado darko por favor modelo y marca del dvd


----------



## darko (Jul 15, 2011)

kaford DVX361TP


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 15, 2011)

*Problema con fuente DVD ADMIRAL*  te adjunto lo siguiente


----------



## darko (Jul 15, 2011)

si ya lo vi, gracias jorge


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2011)

darko dijo:


> cacho... se que es inapropiado... pero te quiero tío  muchas gracias, es que de fuentes de estas no controlo nada de nada


No voy a contestar con ningún comentario tonto porque las diferencias de idioma nos podrían jugar en contra 

Sólo un "de nada".

Empezá por chequear que lo que va en el secundario esté bien (rectificador y filtros). Si esos están bien. empezá a medir los zeners. Ha de tener 3 o 4 al menos, medilos todos como se miden los diodos comunes. Si no marcan 0Ω en ningún sentido estamos bien.

Revisá bien el optoacoplador y, de haberlo, el bobinado secundario del que se alimenta el TNY.

No pueden fallar muchas cosas más, sólo que se haya cortado el trafo y eso es lo primero y más simple de medir.

Saludos


----------



## darko (Jul 16, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> No voy a contestar con ningún comentario tonto porque las diferencias de idioma nos podrían jugar en contra
> 
> Sólo un "de nada".
> 
> ...



jejeje vale cacho, ahora me pongo a ello, muchas gracias (esta vez lo digo de manera mas lineal  )


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

En la larga estadistica acerca de esos integrados de 8 pines que incluyen en su inteiror el mosfet swiching es que    se rompen y no porque se rompa otra cosa, son muy tiernos, el tema por ejemplo aca en argentina es que los quese   consiguen 99% son falsos, por lo que en nuestro caso los compro fuera, esos los pones yla fuene arranca de una.

PD no esta demás el minucioso control de toda la fuente por la dudas

Otra falla común es que se quema fusible el trafo EMI y el capacitor reventado, reemplazando el capacitor y seguro algun diodo o el puente y poniendo un puente momentaneo para probar donde iva el trafo esta funciona perfectamente

Esas son falla recontra típicas de las DVD


----------



## darko (Jul 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> En la larga estadistica acerca de esos integrados de 8 pines que incluyen en su inteiror el mosfet swiching es que    se rompen y no porque se rompa otra cosa, son muy tiernos, el tema por ejemplo aca en argentina es que los quese   consiguen 99% son falsos, por lo que en nuestro caso los compro fuera, esos los pones yla fuene arranca de una.
> 
> PD no esta demás el minucioso control de toda la fuente por la dudas
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, aún no eh tenido ocasión se seguir investigando en la fuente dado que el inútil de mi hermano cogió mi polímetro y lo conecto para medir intensidad a la toma de corriente EN PARALELO por lo que mi polímetro... digamos que está que arde... DEP


----------



## Cacho (Jul 17, 2011)

Yo sabía que había hablado de estos TNY con alguien hacía no mucho..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/510926/ _
Esas cosas que la menoria tiene. Sé que alguien había hecho algo con estos, pero no me acordaba ni quién, ni dónde. Ya me acordé 
Probablemente no vaya a ser la solución para tu problema y ni siquiera tenga relación con él, pero se habla del  mismo integrado.

Saludos .


----------



## darko (Jul 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Yo sabía que había hablado de estos TNY con alguien hacía no mucho..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/510926/ _
> 
> Esas cosas que la menoria tiene. Sé que alguien había hecho algo con estos, pero no me acordaba ni quién, ni dónde. Ya me acordé
> Probablemente no vaya a ser la solución para tu problema y ni siquiera tenga relación con él, pero se habla del  mismo integrado.
> ...



Si conozco el hilo, le sigo vamos  es la unica manera de aprender  escuchando a los maestros, hoy ya me pondré a arreglar el DVD con un tester prestado  mi pequeño no tiene solución  reiros pero se llamaba poll


----------

